# Wiper motor to open coffin lid



## grover (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone know of a video on YOUTUBE or somewhere else that shows instructions on how to use a wiper motor to open and close a coffin lid about 10 inches and then repeat. Not having any luck on my own. Thanks for all suggestions and help.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Grover I would like to know how to do this also, have you worked with wiper motors before?


----------

